# When to replace crankset



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

My 2001 trek 4500 still has its stock Altus crankset. It has taken a few hits and some teeth are not perfect. No chain skipping or major issues though.

Should I still replace the crankset? what are the advantages of a newer one? when are cranksets usually replaced?


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)

You mean the chain ring? i replace them when they skip or are bent beyond repair, and would do the chain as well.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Some chainrings do not have all teeth cut the same. It may look like they are worn or damaged, but that may be the way the teeth are cut to promote better shifting. . . . . . or they may actually be worn out.

If you're not having issues, even when you replace the chain, I wouldn't worry too much unless you're just wanting to hang some new parts on your whip. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## sagecycles (Nov 16, 2006)

I think what he is asking is when or why would you replace the entire crankset which includes the chainrings and the crankarms and in some cases the bottom bracket too.

In general, if you are not having shifting problems on the front rings and the bottom bracket bearings are smooth, you do not need to replace the crankset. There is not much that can go wrong with the crank arms themselves except maybe a stripped pedal thread. So is non of these problem are the case you do not need to replace the crankset.

As for reasons that may WANT to replace the crankset are:
1. Better cranks usually are a good weight savings
2. Better cranks usually shift better than stock cranks
3. Better cranks look cooler
4. Better cranks may be more durable
5. Better cranks come with options for different ring sizes and crank arm lengths that may suit your pedeling style.

Other than that, there is no reason to change cranksets.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

i replaced my truvativ isoflow last month, because the chainrings were a bit bent and worn (so was the chain) which ment i had very bad shifting and chainsuck all the time, which almost made me go over the bars a few times.... so thought it wold be a good time to replace
the bottom bracket was pretty crunchy as well so got that replaced with the stylo crankset i bought
but going from my xc isoflow to my all mountain stylo, the rings and the bottom bracket have made a difference, but i cant notice anything from the different crank arms


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

new cranks will be stiffer witch is a plus if your a big dude. but if your having no problems all it will do is add some bling.


----------

